# Cual es el amperaje maximo que puede suministrar una batería de carro?



## Sr. Domo (Jun 1, 2012)

Hola!

Esta duda no la puedo lograr resolver, cada vez me quedo con mas dudas 

Quiero hacer un UPS de 12VCD-120VAC~, pero esaba haciendo unos calculos para que el trafo del UPS pueda soportar. Entonces para esto, necesito una pila de unos 10A para que funcione por unas 2 horas, pero me gustaría saber esto:

Una pila de carro de 12V, cual es el Amperaje/Hora maximo que puede entregar? Pero sin estar conectado a un cargador. O sea que así como una pila comun, cual es la corriente maxima que puede entregar por hora? 

Tomemos en cuenta que el UPS es para alimentar cargadores que entre todos juntan 100W y otros 300W de focos de unos 70W. 
Sabía que al encender un auto, la batería suministra en ese momento hasta 50A, y luego se carga por el alternador, pero si al usarla en el UPS no voy a usar alternador?

Tal vez está algo enredado, pero tengo esa enorme duda que no puedo resolver 

salu2


----------



## phavlo (Jun 1, 2012)

Depende de la bateria que uses vas a saber la corriente que entregue.


----------



## chclau (Jun 2, 2012)

Valores tipicos que yo conozco para baterias de plomo son de entre 50-100Ah


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola cordial saludo

Para los UPS se usan la batería de gel de 7Ah que son usados para mantener encendida una computadora hogareña, una de automovil claro que mejora y mucho, pero es mucho la comunes tipo motor naftero como equipo a gas son de 60Ah la de motor diesel son de 120Ah y la de tractor o maquinaria  agrícola son de 250Ah por supuesto las que te nombre son de ácido y cargarla es más complejo que la de gel que son mas fáciles de manejar si lo que busca es alimentar algo de mas de 100Watts pues usa 2 baterías de gel 7Ah en paralelo y te ahorras dinero, pero si tiene batería de auto ya en tu podes pues mátele para adelante J saludo  

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-147406465-baterias-de-gel-12v-7ah-para-ups-alarmas-y-luces-emergencia-_JM_



domonation dijo:


> Sabía que al encender un auto, la batería suministra en ese momento hasta 50A



en los automoviles nuevos si incluso alguno son de 10A nada!!!. Haces unos meses vi uno diesel Fiat de 200A un trompada literal al motor  tremendo burrito

Saludo


----------



## Scooter (Jun 2, 2012)

Lee las caracteristcas de la batería .
Va por unos 50 Ah y 150A corriente máxima en el arranque.
No van muy relacionadas una de mas Ah puede dar menos A


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 2, 2012)

Si es para un UPS desde ya les aviso que NO usen JAMÁS baterías de autos...

Ahí va mi argumento:

Trabajo en automatización industrial y veo eso muy a menudo en muchas industrias que tienen tableros de control remotos...

Usan UPS y le reemplazan las baterias de gel por baterías de auto esperando tener más horas de trabajo ante cortes de luz prolongados...el problema es que al parecer la forma de carga o no se bien qué cosa LAS HACE REVENTAR!!!

Por ende y por su seguridad...coloquen 5 baterias de gel de 7Ah en paralelo...pero NO una sola de auto...

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 2, 2012)

domonation dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Esta duda no la puedo lograr resolver, cada vez me quedo con mas dudas
> 
> ...



te aclaro un poquito el panorama, las baterias tienen una capacidad en Ampere/hora, que depende del regimen de descarga, y el punto final de descarga, normalmente la capacidad en ampere/hora especificada es para una descarga en 20 horas, vale decir, si yo tengo una batería que dice ser de 50Ah, ésta me entregará 2,5A durante 20 horas (2,5A x 20Hs = 50Ah)

esto no quiere decir que por ejemplo puedas descargar la batería a una corriente de 100A y te dure 1/2 hora, para tener una idea mas certera de como va a responderte el banco de baterias es necesario muñirte de las curvas de descarga de la batería que estes usando.

si necesitas aproximar la capacidad necesaria, hay un metodo para calcular e tiempo de duracion de dicha capacidad, utilizando la Ecuacion de Peukert, esta ecuacion utiliza una constante llamada constante de peukert, aca tenes otro ejemplo.

en cuanto a lo que dice draco, el problema no está en la batería, sino en el cargador, hay fabricantes que, aprovechando una caracteristica de las baterías de electrolito absorbido, no limitan la corriente de carga, de hecho, lo ideal para las baterias, de electrolito liquido o absorbido (baterias acidas, las alcalinas son un tema aparte), es que se las cargue a un regimen de entre 8 y 12 horas, si bien hay instalaciones que se hacen con regimenes de carga mas altos, esto deteriora a las baterías, disminuyendo considerablemente su vida util, el tema es que como las baterias de electrolito absorbido se usan normalmente para Standby, una carga cada 3 o 4 meses no les hace a la diferencia..


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 2, 2012)

Ya te explicaron bastante pero usala sin miedo. Solo que debes cargarla en lo que se llama carga lenta. en unas 20 horas. Si estás mas apurado hacelo en 10 horas y si tienes mas aputo en media hora, pero nunca con mas de 20 A. ( 20 A en media hora, para salir del apuro, no siempre).Eso usas una de 75 A como yo, quiere decir que puedes sacar 7,5 A en 10 horas si es nueva pero se reduce mucho con el uso.
En forma instantánea como el arranque puedes sacar como 200, 500 A, depende de la resistancia interna de la batería, es decir su calidad y tiempo de uso.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 2, 2012)

DJ DRACO: Pues, la cargaría lentamente, había visto un circuito para cargarlas que suministra 1A, o sea que sería lentisima.



hazard_1998: Entonces para no correr ningun riesgo, es mejor cargarlas lentamente no?



aquileslor: Si, entonces yo creo que la uso, pero al la hora de cargarla, que sea carga lenta, para evitar daños. Y, pues segun el consumo, pues son los 12v, y la batería entregaría menos de 7A por hora, porque solo lo quiero cuando se va la luz y se descargan los celulares. Para eso principalmente, y unos 3 focos de 100w, y tal vez mi laptop y el modem, pero lo dudo, con tal de 'sobrevivir' una noche


----------



## Scooter (Jun 2, 2012)

Por dios, que son *A·h *y no *A/h*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 3, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Si es para un UPS desde ya les aviso que NO usen JAMÁS baterías de autos...
> 
> Ahí va mi argumento:
> 
> ...



 creo que tiene que ver con el método de carga y no en el de entrega pasa no son los mismo materiales con los que están constituida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2012)

domonation dijo:


> Pues, la cargaría lentamente, había visto un circuito para cargarlas que suministra 1A, o sea que sería lentisima.


 
Para una batería de 12 Vdc 50 A h  , una carga de 1 A es demasiado lenta , con un 10% , o sea 4 o 5 A estarías muy bien .


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 9, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para una batería de 12 Vdc 50 A h  , una carga de 1 A es demasiado lenta , con un 10% , o sea 4 o 5 A estarías muy bien .



muy bien 
Ahora, cuando pueda compraré los materiales y lo armaré


----------

